# Felt Chasm: Erfahrungen!



## d0do (18. Januar 2004)

Servus Leute,

ich hör mit dem MTB auf und versuch mit nem 20-Zoller mehr Spaß zu haben!

Jetzt wollt ich mal fragen was ihr von der Marke FELT und dem Chasm haltet.

Gerne aber auch andere Empfehlungen!

Preis sollte 350 Oiro nich überschreiten!

Cheeers

djb - - - Dominik


----------



## kater (18. Januar 2004)

Vergiss es. Entweder ganz, oder gar nicht. Spar so 600-800 und du hast was richtig gutes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konamann (18. Januar 2004)

jep. Ich hab den fehler gemacht und so a "billiges" Rad fÃ¼r 350â¬ gekauft. (Felt Ethic) einfach mal als Abwechlung und so.
wenn ich jetz nochmal wÃ¤hlen kÃ¶nnte wÃ¼rd ich lÃ¤nger sparen und was gscheites kaufen.
nachteile: 
-hohes Gewicht 17,6 Kilo!!!
-kein gedichtetes SB-Lager im Innenlager, sondern lose Lagerringe. ******* einzustellen und werden sicher net lang halten.
-die billige und s.schwere Felt Schmiedekurbel (nix mit hohl und so). imerhin dreiteilig aber najo.
-ich hab an fetznkater
-ich geh mal davon aus, dass teurere Bremsen auch mehr Leistung bringen wÃ¼rden...

 tus dir nicht an, vor allem net wenn dus ernst meinst. ab 500-600â¬ geht der spaÃ los.


----------



## ylfcm (18. Januar 2004)

tja is halt immer dasselbe ;>

 die leute fragen nach bikes um die 300 euro, alle raten davon ab, man kaufts trotzdem und im nachhinein isses nicht das gelbe. nichts gegen dich persönlich konamann, is eher allgemein gemeint. aber aus fehlern lernt man ja :>


----------



## konamann (19. Januar 2004)

leider lernt man nur aus fehlern...
ich könnt mir jetz so in den a. beißen dass ichs mir gekauft hab.
fährt zwar net schlecht, aber trotzdem...
ich wollts jetz mal a bissla aufrüsten, aber des wird verdammt teuer: Chromfelgen Laufrad mit kleinerem Ritzel (13T) und n kleineres Kettenblatt...da bin ich scho über die hälfte des Neupreises raus. mist.


----------



## Vitali (19. Januar 2004)

Bist du nich der der mit MTB'ken anfangen wollte und sich en NPJ aufbauen wollte ? 

Naja was solls...

PS: en gutes bmx kostet genau soviel wie en gutes MTB (dirt/street)...


----------



## d0do (20. Januar 2004)

Jaja das war ich...

Aber was du meinst ist *FALSCH* !

Ich machs jetz so:

Verkauf meine XboX und mit dem ganzen Geld (nicht nur von der Xbox)

Kauf ich mir dann das WeThePeople 4 seasons bei Paranogarage für 530 oder so.

Wenn ich bir das Budda aufgebaut hätte wäre ich auf ca. 900-1100 Oiro gekommen.

*PUNKT.* 

Cheeeers

djb - - - Dominik


----------



## Vitali (23. Januar 2004)

...whatever...


----------



## ylfcm (23. Januar 2004)

also hörst du quasi garnicht mit mtb auf, weil du damit nie angefangen hast?


----------



## hns (12. April 2008)

hat vielleicht mal einer bemerkt, dass das chasm nur 12,9 kg wiegen soll? vielleicht haben sie ja aus ihren fehlern gelernt...


----------



## Hertener (13. April 2008)

Oha, weise Worte eines Archäologen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## L_AIR (18. April 2008)

konamann schrieb:


> jep. Ich hab den fehler gemacht und so a "billiges" Rad für 350 gekauft. (Felt Ethic) einfach mal als Abwechlung und so.
> wenn ich jetz nochmal wählen könnte würd ich länger sparen und was gscheites kaufen.
> nachteile:
> -hohes Gewicht 17,6 Kilo!!!
> ...




also ich hab mirn felt ethic für 250 gekauft, das wiegt um die 14kg, konnte am anfang garnichts und inzwicshen weiß ich dass ich wirklich bmx fahren will und jetzt kauf ich mir was ordentliches, bereut habe ich nichts und für den Anfang war es genau das richtige


----------



## Flowpen (19. April 2008)

Wenn man Geld zu viel halt starten man mit einem 600 euro Rad.
Ich finde ein Felt ist für den Anfang genau richtig, wenn man dann keinen Spaß am Radeln haben sollte hat man kein 600 Rad im Keller stehn.


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2008)

ich hab auch mit nem khe billig dingen angefangen und spass dran gehabt und jetzt kommt halt was teures..war irgendwie genau richtig


----------



## Hertener (19. April 2008)

Bleibt vielleicht zum Schluß als Ergänzung noch hinzuzufügen, dass es für 20"-Einsteiger, die bereits Erfahrung mit 24 und/oder 26" gesammelt haben, durchaus ratsam ist, ein Rad einer höheren Preisklasse zu wählen.


----------



## JP Trialer (19. April 2009)

umden thread mal aufzuwecken... wie siehts denn mit dem aktuellen felt chasm aus?


----------



## RISE (19. April 2009)

Ich* bin jetzt nicht der Komplettradexperte, aber würde mal sagen, dass auch Felt in den letzten 4 - 5 Jahren gemerkt hat, dass es nicht reicht "irgendwas" zu bauen und sich verbessert hat. Ebenso haben sich alle anderen Firmen aber auch weiterentwickelt, so dass man in der Preisklasse vermutlich ähnliches oder leicht besseres bekommt. 

*Nachdem mir mit laufenden BB Problemen meiner Felt Kurbel damals von offizieller Seite gesagt wurde, dass es normal sei, dass Tretlager alle 7 - 8 Wochen wechseln zu müssen, ist meine Meinung über Felt aber auch nicht so aussagekräftig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## holmar (19. April 2009)

wartungsarm ist was anderes...


----------



## Hertener (19. April 2009)

Im Vergleich zum preisgleichen Eastern Ramrodder oder zum 30 Euro teureren WTP Reason, ließt sich die Produktbeschreibung vom Chasm gar nicht mal so schlecht. Aus dem Bauch heraus würde ich aber sagen: Nochmal 110 Euro drauflegen und das Felt Fuse mit nach Hause nehmen...


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2009)

einer hier fährt es und ich bin auch mal mit gerollt..ganz solide,finde ich!
bisher ist auch noch nichts kaputt gegangen.


----------



## qam (19. April 2009)

Mich wundert, dass hier noch keiner auf gebrauchte Räder eingegangen ist. Man kann auch vernünftige gebrauchte Räder zu günstigen bzw. erschwinglichen Preisen erstehen, die weitaus bessere sind als Kompletträder zu selben oder evtl. höheren Preisen.
Ist vllt keine schlechte Option.

mfg qam


----------



## JP Trialer (19. April 2009)

würdet ihr es mir als absolutes einsteigerrad für einen quereinsteiger aussm trial bereich ausdrücklich nicht empfehlen?


----------



## Hertener (19. April 2009)

> aussm trial bereich



Jetzt wo Du's sagst, habe ich mal in Dein Fotoalbum geschaut. Also, das sieht mir da schon nach körperlichen Einsatz aus, und nicht nach 'nem müden rumgehüppe. Wenn ich mit meiner Einschätzung richtig liege, würde ich Dir das Chasm ausdrücklich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2009)

doch doch,das ist schon fahrbar.allerdings wirst du,vorallem wenn du ausm trial kommst und schon was kannst,sicher besser dabei sein,wenn du dich im bikemarkt und in diversen bmxforen nach gebrauchten rädern umschaust.


----------



## Cyrius (19. April 2009)

Ich wollte mir erst nen Dirtbike zum Street fahren holen. Also eigentlich für den Einsatzbereich eines BMX. Aber nachdem ich beide Räder einmal probegefahren bin muss ich sagen das mir das BMX doch mehr zu sagt. Habe dann im Internet gesucht und bin auf das Bike gestoßen. http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/15513768.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513768/Products/09266/SubProducts/09266-0001  
Meint ihr das ist für nen Anfänger geeignet?


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2009)

ja ist es.
http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/15513768.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513768/Products/094250

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/1...5513768/Products/09265/SubProducts/09265-0006

die aber auch


----------



## Cyrius (19. April 2009)

Wenn die für den Preis auch so gut sind ists ja besser wenn ich dann doch eins von denen nehme damit ich sofort anfangen kann für nen besseres zu sparen wenn ichs dann drauf hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (19. April 2009)

Erfahrungsgemäß reagieren Einsteiger ein wenig irritiert, wenn man ihnen ein Rad für 500 Euro und mehr nahe legt. Da ist auch meist die Frage offen, ob der Einsteiger den Ehrgeiz hat bzw. entwickelt, das Rad entsprechend seinen Bestimmungen zu nutzen. Und wenn das Taschengeld knapp ist, ist ein Rad für um die 300 bis 400 Euro sicherlich ein Kompromiss. Besser fährt man in jedem Fall mit einem Rad der oberen Preisklassen.
Dieser Thread beschäftigt sich mit genau dieser Problematik.


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2009)

'so gut' sind sie nicht.mein bruder hatte mal ein stolen stereo für 299.seine kurbel mussten wir austauschen und dann beim wechsel auf 25er kettenblatt muss auch noch ein neues hinterrad her.wenn du nicht mehr geld hast im moment,nimm so eins um 300.wenn du bereit bist noch ein bisschen zu sparen oder mehr geld im moment hast,schau dich bei teureren um.da hast du weniger stress.


----------



## Cyrius (19. April 2009)

Welche Marken könnt ihr mir denn empfehlen die konstant in allen Preisklassen gut Leistung bieten? Vllt kann ich ja dann mal suchen. Und nach dem Thread hab ich mich auch in Sachen Marken gerichtet.


----------



## lennarth (19. April 2009)

wethepeople,stolen,eastern,khe und einige andere machen bis zu einer bestimmten grenze gute räder.so ab 300,400 euro findest du bei denen gute räder.poste einfach hier eins,was dir gut vorkam,und irgendjemand erzählt dir was dazu


----------



## Cyrius (20. April 2009)

Ja wie ist denn das oben schon genannte http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/15513768.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513768/Products/094250 
? Oder besser gesagt: Taugt der Rahmen was? Weil ich wollte eigentlich sowieso kein ganz schwarzes Bike und desshalb wollt ich mir ne Gabel in nem sehr knalligen Ton wie grün oder orange holen.


----------



## lennarth (20. April 2009)

glaube lack drauf reicht da vorerst.
das rad taugt meiner meinung nach,full cromo rahmen,knapp 8" lenker,salt räder,3pc kurbel,odyssey pedale und intense reifen klingt ja schonmal ziemlich gut und der schnickschnack klingt auch recht tauglich.du kannst ja mal bei oldschoolbmx das 'stolen wrap' suchen,das ist ja der gleiche rahmen.und dann guckst du dir den preis an und diese 299 euro und wirst das hier nehmen 
der laden is übrigens auch ok,hab da schonmal ein komplettrad gekauft.


----------

